# American Whitetail HybriMat Prodigy?



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

I have one of those. Works really great. Very light and compact. Probably over 10,000 arrows thru and I am still using the original core. What really special about this target is free shipping offer from the company for these targets.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I use several of the Whitetail 24" Velocicore replacement cores: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/american-whitetail-24-velocicore-replacement-core.html

This 24" diameter core runs $100 and I buy them when Lancaster runs a free shipping sale (I then pay only the over-size shipping of $12 for the target).

This is the replacement core for the expensive and huge AR152: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/american-whitetail-52-x8-velocicore-competition-mat.html

I find this core's size just fine minus the rest of the AR152's frame. I mount my outdoor one on my backstop resting on two long bolts and tied in place to eye-hooks with twine. The other is wedged (to prevent rolling) on a shelf in my garage in front of a backstop. Once I shoot out one side, I flip it and begin shooting out the other side.

Might not be yer cup o' tea if you're moving it about and setting it upon the ground ... it is, after all, a wheel. However, the price is extremely right for some clever, fixed-placement tactics if that is your intent.


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

noobcaheo: Thank for sharing. Are you having HybriMat Prodigy or HybriMat Prodigy HD (Heavy Duty)? The HybriMat Prodigy HD cost about $20 more,


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

Thin Man: You are a thinker! I have explore the option, but other non-target matt issues like my grouping, stir me considering alternative. I agree that 24" Velocicore is definitely a better value option.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I have one of the Hybrimat SPM targets on the way, to experiment with and possibly recommend to my students for home practice use. I saw it at the vendor's booth at Nationals and was intrigued. Will report back after I've used it a bit.
http://www.archerytargets.com/hybrimatSPM.aspx


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

I've been shooting on one of the older cores for a year for my indoor use in my apartment - arrows still aren't passing though. Of course I'm only shooting a bit of over 30#


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I use a couple of the HybriMat 12"x24" cores as targets on there own. At $32 from LAS they are pretty inexpensive as targets go and easy to place where needed.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is mine, I covered bales of straw in a tarp and pulled tight with ratchet straps, then wedged a board in between for the target to sit on then added safety straps so it couldn't tip forward. The target has held up quite nice!


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

PS I take the target in at night and put it out in the morning. It doesn't sit out in the elements.


----------



## noobcaheo (Jun 15, 2011)

GBULL said:


> noobcaheo: Thank for sharing. Are you having HybriMat Prodigy or HybriMat Prodigy HD (Heavy Duty)? The HybriMat Prodigy HD cost about $20 more,


I have the HD one. These have really nice design. Behind the core is back up by tough cloth backstop. This makes the core last even longer. Easy to pull out as well. The other guy here mentioned the 24" whitetail core and those are nice also. I have one of that also for my weekdays quick shoot. I modded my wood ladder and just put the mat up


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been using one for 2 + years now. I leave it outside. This thing has taken 10s of thousands of arrows and still performs flawlessly. I love it and wouldn't hesitate to buy another one


----------



## GBULL (May 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone for sharing. I have just ordered an HybriMat Prodigy.. Thanks..


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

I have one of the Hybrimat SPM targets. It has surpassed my expectations as a light weight and portable target. A 80 cm FITA target fits it perfectly.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

ksarcher said:


> I have one of the Hybrimat SPM targets. It has surpassed my expectations as a light weight and portable target. A 80 cm FITA target fits it perfectly.


Awesome! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thin Man said:


> I use several of the Whitetail 24" Velocicore replacement cores: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/american-whitetail-24-velocicore-replacement-core.html
> 
> This 24" diameter core runs $100 and I buy them when Lancaster runs a free shipping sale (I then pay only the over-size shipping of $12 for the target).
> 
> ...


How many arrows can this take? I'm trying to figure out how long it will last. I have been using foam blocks which last a few months shooting a few hundred arrows a week.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Ken, here's a pic of my (now retired) VelociCore target mounted at the top right of the backstop on my 20 yard range.

I primarily shoot woodies with glue-on points, so my target wear may differ from screw-in points or the like. 

I used one the one pictured for six months, front and then back (identical construction on both sides) ... possibly about 14,000 shots. I was (and in looking back - foolishly) targeting the middle of both sides. I don't shoot heavy bows, and the penetration is what it is ... a heavier bow may well have either eaten the target faster, or, due to deeper penetration, made is last longer. Dunno on that point. 

The center area of the VelociCore is a teflon tape-like white substance. The outer rim is foam-like. The teflon-ish stuff seems to be flat and wound (as on a spindle), and the arrow squeezes between the windings of the material as it enters. At a point, the dead center becomes gummy (probably due to being the center of the winding process) and, in my case, tended to bounce out or sag the arrows. Any teflon-ish section that was hammered mucho thousands started to hang or bounce out. But this was way into the target's life-span. 

Based upon this experience, and in an attempt to lengthen the lifespan of my replacement target, I now shoot to my mark in the center of a quarter wedge of the target. I shoot at that spot until the bouncies and hangs become annoying, rotate the target a quarter turn, and then target the next (fairly fresh) quadrant. This is working fairly well, and I'm now shooting the third quadrant on the first side of the target. Once I shoot out all four quadrants, I'll flip the target and start over again. I target the middle sometimes, but usually the quadrant is my go-to.

If you're shooting from quite a distance, targeting the middle makes sense, of course. However, after using many target bags and stomping them to death to extend their lifespans, I find the VelociCore to be the most satisfactory one for my current purposes. Unlike a dying bag, this target won't sag or bounce-out an arrow until it absolutely dies in that particular zone. Bang for the buck with the way I shoot. 

You get a pretty stiff pull from the new target area. I soap my points with dry Jergen's bar soap for the first multiple hundred shots for an easy pull-out. The target then seems to saturate with soap residue at a point, and I then quit using the soap until the next zone begs for it.

The burlap bags filled with old clothing make for great accessory targets (and make a cool sound when you smack a shirt button within!)

Hope this helps.


----------



## kenfx0 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thin Man said:


> View attachment 2928865
> 
> 
> Ken, here's a pic of my (now retired) VelociCore target mounted at the top right of the backstop on my 20 yard range.
> ...


Thanks.

Ken


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

lksseven said:


> I have one of the Hybrimat SPM targets on the way, to experiment with and possibly recommend to my students for home practice use. I saw it at the vendor's booth at Nationals and was intrigued. Will report back after I've used it a bit.
> http://www.archerytargets.com/hybrimatSPM.aspx


Just wondering if you can comment on your Hybrimat SPM? I'm looking to purchase one and would like some perspective. Thanks.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

ClanLee said:


> Just wondering if you can comment on your Hybrimat SPM? I'm looking to purchase one and would like some perspective. Thanks.


It's awesome. Light enough to pickup by the handle (strap) with one hand ... about the weight of a full grocery sack from the grocery store). Stops the X10's out of my 38lb bow easily. Can pull the arrows out with ease with just my thumb and index finger and a light hold on the shaft. It is a bit louder on arrow impact than my previous Block target. It goes 'pop' when the arrow hits it (but nothing drastic).

After that first one, I bought 6 more to create a mobile archery solution 'Archery Housecalls' for households in disparate parts of town who have more disposable income than they do unscheduled time after school or work. A good place to get them is Cabella's. Here's a couple of pics (I easily pulled the two arrows out at the same time with thumb and index finger) ...


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for the write-up.

I was looking at the following sites and noticed a big price difference. They look to be the same product but I'm unsure.

Cabela's: hybrimat

Amazon: HybriMATSPM

Archery Targets: hybrimatSPM


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Larry,

I was sure that you would be pleased! Now I need a 52" version!

Stan


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

ClanLee said:


> Thank you for the write-up.
> 
> I was looking at the following sites and noticed a big price difference. They look to be the same product but I'm unsure.
> 
> ...


The product is the same - the profit margin is the only difference.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

ksarcher said:


> Larry,
> 
> I was sure that you would be pleased! Now I need a 52" version!
> 
> Stan


Hey Stan!

Yes, so far I'm very happy and impressed with these targets. I'm glad I followed your lead on these.

I might be a little leery of big fat honking 27/64" compound arrows pounding away at the screen mesh covering the front 'hole' of the target, though.


----------

